# Tour de France 2013 Wild camping



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There may be a chance we can get away in mid to late July. Depends on me completing a job in time thats coming up.

I quite fancy seeing a bit of the Tour de France hopefully one of the mountain stages or summit finishes. Maybe Mont Ventoux or Annecy area.

I gather from previous posts and from seeing them on the TV that motorhomes adorn the route all over France.

Are there any detailed maps of the routes? I have found the general one on line but I need a road map. Its useless as a guide.

Does anyone know of any good places to hold up in the mountains to watch the race go by? 

I appreciate we would probably have to get there a couple of days early to grab a spot.

It may never happen but fail to prepare, prepare to fail and all that nonsense!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this of any help?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tour-de-france/stages

or this ?

http://www.velopeloton.com/2013_tour_de_france_route.html

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I found the second one but the first one has some detailed maps like this one for Annecy. http://www.cyclingnews.com/tour-de-france/stage-20

I know that are quite well and I think a wild spot we found might have been on the actual route.

I reckon a few days by the lake, maybe including Bastile day and then up in the hills for the race.

It will be motorhome madness!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All will become clear in the next few days, keep logging on to to letour.fr details of each stage will be published. Else buy the official guide and get the info NOW.  

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> All will become clear in the next few days, keep logging on to to letour.fr details of each stage will be published. Else buy the official guide and get the info NOW.
> 
> tony


Im a member of the camping car infos forum. I might post on there. Mind you they are normally dead helpful but I bet they wont want us lot coming over and nicking the best spots so they will probably send me to some car park in Marseille. In August.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We were going to wild it on Alpe d'Huez, till OH hurt his achilles - so please, take our spot amongst the dutch.

We're now thinking of seeing them at Tours and then at the end in Paris - have put my name down for the pre-race cycle round the Champs Elysee...if you feel like joining me and a few thousand! :lol:

http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/u...low-for-the-randonnee-du-tour-on-july-21.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry, the maps are now available on:

http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Barry, the maps are now available on:
> 
> http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/
> 
> tony


Brilliant thanks

Lots of detail there.

Just hope I can get away. I reckon Annecy and the Grand Bornand is the place to be. A couple of weeks in that area would be fantastic.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Eventually the TDF will publicise their routes (when they have sold enough of their magzines) and it will be easier to negotiate the difffering stages.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As I've posted elsewhere tonight, full details:

http://www.letour.fr/indexTDF_fr.html

tony


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wild camping TDF*

Hi barryd WASFITONCE here again.

The Gendarmerie don't seem to care where park so long as it is NOT ON THE ROAD, where the riders will be racing. If you intend going to one the mountains ( we hope to be on Mont Ventoux Sunday 14th July) you ought to plan to get there at least two days before they are due. When they went up M V two years ago there were almost 800000 spectators.

As it is a rest day on the 15th we hope see them the stage Thursday 18th when they head for the Alpe d'Huez after that we are heading for Annecy on Saturday 20th July hope to get near the mountain top finish at Annecy Semnoz.

The whole route km by km and every road is in the Official Programme in Tesco at £9.99

Hope to see you, look for the Devon Flag.

WASFITONCE


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Gemmy: it is interesting to see that there is a difference in the french page (that you posted) and the american/english version that I have been using ( http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/ ).

My OH dropped a bombshell this morning - doesn't have the same annual leave as I have! (what is it with husbands not listening to wives?!- actually, don't answer that :wink: )

So, now I'm thinking, perhaps we should head for Alpe d'Huez and wild it.

We don't have a spare leisure battery, nor solar panels (but easy to get I suppose)...plus with so many friendly MHers around, I'm sure we could barter a few beers for anything we need...such as somewhere to watch the rest of the race (could never get the telly that came with the MH to work) :lol: :lol:


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tour de France Wild camping.*

Hi Siandme.

As I said to barryd you will need to get to the Alpe D'Huez at least two/three days prior. The race climbs the Alpe TWICE it goes over it once then another 5km loop and back up to the top. This will be on Thursday 18 July.

It will start in Gap at 10.20 am will go over three very hard mountains Col de Manse @13Km, Rampe du Motty @ 45km and Col d'Orro @ 91km be for getting to ADH at about 17.00

As it says in the race programme "I twill be a sensation nerve wracking and dynamic."

Hope this helps.

WASFITONCE


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why wild it for Alpe d'Huez, catch the free ski bus to Ski station Oz, then get on the cable car to Huez,  

tony


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks wasfitonce - we had planned to get to Alpe d'Huez a week before; find a good spot to park up and then walk up to the village every day for a shower/swim at the pool; re-charge laptop/phone and to explore the local area by bike/walking.

Gemmy - I liked your suggestion when you first made it and the OH was driving. Whilst I'm fine driving on big motorways and empty small roads, the thought of trying to squeeze the MH into a spot somewhere in the valley freaks me out (I'm the biggest wuss). I had a bad experience in France when I first went there (many years ago, with a 6 month old driving license). I'm one of those people that will quite happily walk for miles, as long as I'm happy with the park. But, walking is out of the question...

However, the OH snapped his Achilles tendon and currently looks like robocop (he's 6'5"). He is unable to walk more than 200m at a time - even that exhausts him. We had planned to see the stage finish at Tours - until today, when I found out he had messed up his annual leave request.

So, now I'm thinking tough love...we'll aim for that area and see what happens. My friend has offered me the use of her (folding) wheelchair - but I have visions of the OH flying down the mountain on it!  :lol:

At the moment, we have nothing booked - will organise the tunnel tonight and then we'll see - a lot can happen in the next few weeks. With the way the weather has been, wouldn't surprise me if it snowed (like in the Giro). Ultimately I'd love to see the action on the Alpe d'Huez - but will look at other options in the area - very handy with the maps/routes available now. 

I'm one of those people who plan for almost every eventuality and then choose a completely different option on the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## frankspurs (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the info here lads, I'm renting a motorhome in Lyon on Monday July 15 and heading up Alpe-d Huez, it should be an incredible party.
I'm stopping for a night in Annecy on my way from Geneva to Lyon, what a gorgeous town it is.


----------



## Gmans (Apr 27, 2018)

*Advise for motorhomecamping on alpe d' Huez duing TdF?*

Hi 
We have rentet a motorhome an planned to camp on Alpe d' Huez about 2-3 days before the race this year.
Do you think thats all to late to find a spot?

Thanks

Gman


----------

